# backspacing



## Darryl (Apr 10, 2010)

what is the backspacing on a 17x8 stock 2005 gto rim?


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

17x8 are listed as+48mm with a 6.39in backspace, but mine measure +50mm with a 6.47in backspace.

Larry


----------



## Northeast Rod Run (Oct 29, 2008)

Stock are 48mm


----------

